
IMAP Rant - nickb
http://sup.rubyforge.org/svn/trunk/lib/sup/imap.rb
======
simpleenigma
LOL ... He hit most of my points except for the insane complexity of the FETCH
and SEARCH commands. Each of these commands could be broken down into smaller
commands that could be implemented in a hour or two instead of one huge
command that takes weeks to perfect...

